# Missing him



## millianaire

I went to thailand but that didn't take away the pain Andre thoughts I came home and there was a million phone messages and hospital appointments reality hit me hard.... then I had to pick up his ashes I broke down outside the funeral directors I was ashamed of walking out with a box of ashes.... my emotions run in waves one minute I'm feeling positive that we will try again Andthe next I just want another one I just want him, I want to feel him hold my hand when we cross the road, I want to see him smile, I want to cuddle him when he crys, I want to see him turn 18.... I didn't even hear his first breath it aches my mind is in pain and now he sits in my room waiting for the post mortem to come back so we can say our final goodbye 

My life really isn't important anymore and I would swap with him he deserved a chance he didn't deserve to be taken away. 

I've lost faith in the world and myself .


----------



## Bevziibubble

My heart breaks for you. I am so sorry for your loss hun. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Myshelsong

Hi Millianaire, I am so sorry for your loss.
I think we talked a bit before, if you are interested in joining a secret Facebook grief and loss group send me your email address and I will add you. It have been a member since the loss of our son, and although the days are still hard, having support from women in the same position is sometimes a relief of sorts. We talk about our hard days as well as our small victorys, like going to the store or doctors appointments. 

You are not alone in this, and I again am so sorry for your loss. You are worthy of another chance at happiness and love. Don't give up.


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## millianaire

Hello my email address is [email protected] Thankyou I need something but not sure what right now everything is fake or a lie


----------



## Myshelsong

Hey Hun, I sent you a private message. For some reason your email isn't working. 
Find me on Facebook. Mwah


----------

